# old Stauter boat found



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

I found an old 14 or 15ft Stauter in a friends barn, it is covered by a tarp and is in really really GREAT shape....he says it is a 1971. Problem is, he has long ago lost the title and registration, he remembers numbers on the boat, but they are no longer there..... I would love to buy the boat but, how to get the boat legal...the friendly folks at the county were not very helpful...ANY IDEAS ?


********UPDATE***** I purchased the boat and got it registered... The folks at Stauter said back in the good ol days (1971) boats didn't have titles or registration (sound great huh?) so I ran the serial numbers and found that the boat had never been registered in Florida or Alabama..SO, then I got a bill of sale stating that this boat was used on private land only AND only with a trolling motor...that seemed to make everybody Happy. They took my money and away i went. This boat has been in a barn for twenty years, I will try to post some pics for ya.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

go by the tax office....they will often (for a fee) help with retitling. explain the situation and it may help to bring the owner and any paperwork they have. also contact the coast guard to see if they can find anything on it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

strange how everything is "tied" to a piece of paper. have any pics of this cool old boat?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

As I'm sure you are aware Stauter Built boats are in Mobile. You may want to get the hull ID and call them up. They usually keep records up pretty well and they may have a copy of the original bill of sale. That would be another good place to start.


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

I called the tax office..and it was discouraging...they kinda just blew me off saying "don't buy the boat unless you get some paperwork"
No pics of the boat yet, but its a gem...well preserved and cared for


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If he can remember the registration number, the tax collectors office can run it and see who all has owned it.
With the owner there to prove himself, they can issue a duplicate title/paperwork and he can then sell it to you proper like.

check out these FAQ too: http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

ya, I knew about Stauter in Mobile....I found the phone numbers on the net and will give them a call this morning


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Those boats are great. Like johnsonbeachbum said, you can get them to run the numbers and issue a new title. Share some pics if you can.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

That makes me want to spit nails... How is it any time the people need help from the Gov't, there is no help, but when the Gov't needs help, they just take money from the people? 

Something dreadfully wrong in our Nation...:furious:


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

I think this will make a really enjoyable project boat since it is so well preserved..but don't want go through the effort if I can't get it licenced...the friends that own it are elderly, and I don't want them to have to got through all this hassle ya know?


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for the help guys, I'll keep ya posted and post some pics of this boat if, and when I get it to the shop


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

dbo said:


> thanks for the help guys, I'll keep ya posted and post some pics of this boat if, and when I get it to the shop


Don't give up. I'm sure that you can work through it with less hassle than you might expect.

Is the boat wooden?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

60hertz said:


> As I'm sure you are aware Stauter Built boats are in Mobile. You may want to get the hull ID and call them up. They usually keep records up pretty well and they may have a copy of the original bill of sale. That would be another good place to start.


i bought mine from a guy in mobile, alabama does not require titles, all i needed was a notorized bill of sale. i called stauter and gave them the ser # and they told me who the original owner was. if it is a '71 model they probably didn't require titles back then.
btw is it a flat bottom or v bottom?


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

interesting......its a v hull


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> That makes me want to spit nails... How is it any time the people need help from the Gov't, there is no help, but when the Gov't needs help, they just take money from the people?
> 
> Something dreadfully wrong in our Nation...:furious:


In this case I suspect he got the brush off because of the particular clerk that answered the call.
When you get a brush off like that, always ask their name.
Then ask for their supervisor.
Ask the same question, if you get the same results, do the same as above until you get a real and helpful answer.
Then after you get the helpful answer tell that person they need to properly instruct their underlings because they failed to do so already.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If I were you, I would take a bill of sale to the Tax office and sit there to get it done. I bet they will find a way to do it then, with your check book sitting ther**e.*

*It has been my expierance that they are very nice in times like this.*


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> In this case I suspect he got the brush off because of the particular clerk that answered the call.
> When you get a brush off like that, always ask their name.
> Then ask for their supervisor.
> Ask the same question, if you get the same results, do the same as above until you get a real and helpful answer.
> Then after you get the helpful answer tell that person they need to properly instruct their underlings because they failed to do so already.


*+2!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

trying to submit pics...see if this works


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my 54 and 60 and 2000 simmons sea skiffs have home made on titles also, never a ser##


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

Three wooden boats...you could be accused of being a collector if your not carefull...Simmons are GREAT boats, Ive seen pictures but never seen one up close..did you rebuild the older boats? Any pics of them to post?


----------

